# Will the turbo off the 1.4 fit the 1.8?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The exhaust manifold is completely different. This would not be possible without lots of cash...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Like shawn said at the cost associated, you'd be better off getting a custom set up because the price would end up being about the same.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks  do you guys know if there are any companies working on a setup for the 1.8? 

The reason I ask this is because when I get my Sonic I will have about 3 grand to put into it. I am leaning towards the 1.4 as of right now but if there is a possibility of a turbo setup coming out for the 1.8 before the Sonic gets released then I might get the 1.8. 

Do you guys think that the 1.8 will be a good match for a turbo?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The 1.4 is built for boost, the 1.8 is probably weaker


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> The 1.4 is built for boost, the 1.8 is probably weaker


Exactly, there is alot more going on internally on the 1.4 then the 1.8. The 1.8 wasn't designed for forced induction. If you want boost you would be better off just getting the 1.4


----------



## UglyBoost91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Agreed. Although you can certainly boost any motor (my buddy is making 250whp out of a BONE stock (besides turbo) 2.2 push rod cavalier) the life span is what comes into question.

The 1.8 has been out overseas for a while, but the other thing you must consider is the tuning/engine management, which I highly doubt anyone makes for the 1.8. You would be much better off getting the 1.4T in the sonic.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

If only the 1.8 had forged internals then it would be a great option. High compressions with a little boost can go a long way with a strong enough bottom end.


----------

